# Char griller gravity or masterbuilt gravity.



## dave2521 (Jun 12, 2021)

Really wanting a new new gravity grill and having a hard time deciding between these two grills. Love the griddle option the master built 800 has but like the build quality on the 980.

any long term use experience of both that you can share or opinions you can help me make a decision with would be great!


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 12, 2021)

dave2521 said:


> Really wanting a new new gravity grill and having a hard time deciding between these two grills. Love the griddle option the master built 800 has but like the build quality on the 980.
> 
> any long term use experience of both that you can share or opinions you can help me make a decision with would be great!


I think either is a fine choice.

My recommendation is to see them both in person before making a decision.

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 12, 2021)

Welcome to SMF. You may find this helps...JJ


----------



## dave2521 (Jun 12, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Welcome to SMF. You may find this helps...JJ




yep saw this video and been following him with his updatesfor both the char griller and the masterbuilt 1050. If I decide to go masterbuilt I’d do the 800 or the 1050 and they both seem to be better quality than the 560. I’m just concerned about the heat manifold on the masterbuilt rusting out after a short period of time. Or becauseThe way the grease management is handled on it, seems to be prone to grease fires.

the char griller addresses both however Im concerned about the “flap” melting in the char griller as well as the barrel design requires most smoking to be done on the main level and would be more clean up due to no drip pan.
Both have high points and low points it seems and just having a hard time deciding on either.


----------



## BBQ Bird (Jun 12, 2021)

I've had the MB gravity 800 since January.  The griddle is option is really a great.  I've used it much more than I expected.   

I share your concerns about the manifold rusting.  I try to keep it greased up, but I'm not sure how long it will last.  Hopefully, since it's designed to be removable, MB will sell replacements at reasonable price.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 12, 2021)

No experience with any  gravity fed.  Checked out the MB and decided to wait for reviews on CG.
My biggest reluctance is the reported high amount of charcoal used in the MB.  Not sure if that is only the MB or the general poor quality in charcoal briquettes I've noticed since last year.


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 13, 2021)

I wish my Masterbuilt would wear out so I could experiment with another brand, but I would be pretty pissed if the new alternate brand did not work as well as my Masterbuilt..
I had a chance to look at my flapper when I changed the fan motor a few months ago and it is still flexible and has not deformed at all after probably 30 brisket cooks plus a few chickens on the rotisserie.
They sent me a new fan motor with the new door switches for some reason so I went ahead and installed it.
Perhaps they thought it might fail and in included one just for grins.


----------



## dave2521 (Jun 13, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> I wish my Masterbuilt would wear out so I could experiment with another brand, but I would be pretty pissed if the new alternate brand did not work as well as my Masterbuilt..
> I had a chance to look at my flapper when I changed the fan motor a few months ago and it is still flexible and has not deformed at all after probably 30 brisket cooks plus a few chickens on the rotisserie.


How’s your manifold. Any rust?

I really like the bread box design of the masterbuilt but I like the manifold design of the char griller.


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm two years on my 560 and the issue I have had is the accuracy of the temps.  However I place my handy digital in and once I hit my desired temp it stay.  I have never figured a percentage because it shifts.  But once you reach it, it stays so no big deal.  As for the manifold rusting mine shows rust discoloration "if there is such a thing" but last time I took it apart to clean it was still solid as rock.
To me it has held up great for two years and going strong.  I do use a cover.


----------



## dave2521 (Jun 13, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> I'm two years on my 560 and the issue I have had is the accuracy of the temps.  However I place my handy digital in and once I hit my desired temp it stay.  I have never figured a percentage because it shifts.  But once you reach it, it stays so no big deal.  As for the manifold rusting mine shows rust discoloration "if there is such a thing" but last time I took it apart to clean it was still solid as rock.
> To me it has held up great for two years and going strong.  I do use a cover.


Thanks for the reply. This has made me lean more towards the masterbuilt. I’d love to be able to have the ability to have both a griddle and a rotisserie.

sadly neither of them are in stock near me right now to checkthem out in person.


----------



## whistlepig (Jun 13, 2021)

I have owned my 560 about 18 months and I haven't had any trouble with it. When I first got it I used lump charcoal and it consumed a lot of charcoal. I think it used so much lump because of the irregular shapes of the lump pieces. Lump leaves a lot of voids/air spaces in the gravity tower. I recently went to briquettes and the charcoal consumption improved significantly.


----------



## dave2521 (Jun 14, 2021)

If any of you were to buy a gravity series today to start over would you stick with masterbuilt or go with chargriller?

also for those that have the masterbuilt do you also have the rotisserie and would you recommend it?


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 14, 2021)

dave2521 said:


> If any of you were to buy a gravity series today to start over would you stick with masterbuilt or go with chargriller?
> 
> also for those that have the masterbuilt do you also have the rotisserie and would you recommend it?


To answer your first question I love my Masterbuilt.  That being said I believe if I were to start over I would be looking long and hard at the Chargriller.
As for your second question yes I have a rotisserie but I seldom use it not because I don't like it but I just don't use a rotisserie that much.  If you enjoy using a rotisserie than I highly recommend it.  Works like a charm.


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 14, 2021)

I've had the 1050 for 6 months and love it ! Use it 3/4 times a week for low and slow and high heat sears and only had the common hopper lid switch issue. Pushed it in 20 or so times and starts working. Now I spray it down with contact cleaner between uses and no more problems. 
Looks like the 980 has the same switches and will probaby also have the same issues. I would not change. No rotisserie here and I probably wouldn't use it enough anyway.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jun 14, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> No experience with any  gravity fed.  Checked out the MB and decided to wait for reviews on CG.
> *My biggest reluctance is the reported high amount of charcoal used in the MB*.  Not sure if that is only the MB or the general poor quality in charcoal briquettes I've noticed since last year.



I have a MB560 ,  no experience with CharGriller ................but I would bet high charcoal usage is common with all of these GF"s that use a fan to control temps.    Especially grilling at high temps.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jun 14, 2021)

dave2521 said:


> If any of you were to buy a gravity series today to start over would you stick with masterbuilt or go with chargriller?



Tough question.     I have the 560.    So for me it would be between the MB 1050 and the CG 980.     And without looking at both in person ,  I could not decide. 

I would want to get into both of them and compare how hard it is to take out the manifold.   I think MB has changed how the manifold rests in the 1050 from the 560.

The porcelain covered manifold and the grease management on the 980 looks a lot better.

But I would also like to see biscuit tests on both to determine how even the heating from end to end.    CharGriller has positioned the fan to blow across the firebox and into the cook chamber.    While MB directs air up into the firebox from the opposite angle.      I wonder if CG is trying to get heat to the far end of the manifold with the fan ?


----------



## O C (Jun 14, 2021)

I've had the CG980 a little over a month. I'd been wanting one of the MBs ever since they came out, read/watched everything I could about them, even convinced my sister in law to buy the 560. Then a few weeks later saw the 980. Hope she wasn't too miffed that I told her to get the MB560 because thats what I would get, then I got something else! But honestly I think they both have their pros and cons. I would likely be happy with the 560 too.
As much as I like the 980, there are times I think I should have just stuck with my Akorn, or perhaps a larger Kamado, coupled with a temp controller. Can do low and slow, smoke, fast and hot, and sear...although transition time may be slower. Miserly with charcoal consumption.
As someone said above, the MB and CG both have a voracious appetite for charcoal. 
The CG has IMO a very heavy durable metal construction throughout.
The CG has a heavy duty removal hopper, essentially triple walled since the 2 walled hopper sits inside another liner. Not sure it provides any significant heat efficiency though. I have pulled it out to remove charcoal once (some mesquite lump that I did not like) but not sure that its something I would do very often. It does seem very durable though.
CG may have an issue with the fan flap (not for me yet), MB may have switch issues.
The CG manifold is heavy and massive, porcelain coated, but easy to take in and out. I'm not concerned about longevity. Because there is a drip shield, I've only had a few spots of grease on it so far.
The drip shield is a nice feature but because it is slotted its difficult to foil. So I don't, and instead just scrape it pretty regular. Seems to be working out fine. I scrape the shield, pull the manifold, and scrape all the debris and other stuff down into the grease pan for removal.
As mentioned there is no room to slip in another drip pan, while the MB design lets you move the meat up and add a pan on the main grate. That would help with messier cooks. I did two butts on the 980 this weekend, no pan and I'll just scrape to clean up.
The MB adds the griddle and rotisserie options, nice if you want them. Perhaps CG or someone else can some up with a new manifold for the CG that would work like the griddle on the MB.

Long story short, as mcokevin said in the first reply, I think either is a fine choice. Pros and cons for each of them. I bought the 980 but nothing in my opinion that says one is NOT a good choice.


----------



## dave2521 (Jun 14, 2021)

O C said:


> Long story short, as mcokevin said in the first reply, I think either is a fine choice. Pros and cons for each of them. I bought the 980 but nothing in my opinion that says one is NOT a good choice.




This is why I am waiting Tom horseman to do his comparison between the 1050 and the char griller. He speaks very highly of Botha’s well but already gave his nod to the char griller once over the 560.

I like being able to use a drip pan under smoking fatty meats to reduce cleanup on the masterbuilt.
Seems like the char griller like you said is more solid construction overall.
I may just get whatever one comes in stock the soonest.

Any one have any experience with ace hardware and their grill assembly?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 15, 2021)

On the drip pan issue. You really dont lose smoke flavor Smoking a Butt directly in a Roasting Pan, flipping it over periodically. Another benefit, Foiling is simple and you are already catching the flavorful meat juices. There is a bit less, overall Crispy Bark, but if you foil or rest in a cooler, you lose the crispness anyway...JJ


----------



## H. E. Pennpacker (Jun 15, 2021)

I am a fairly new owner of the 560 (about 2 months) and the thing has worked flawlessly. It is not a grill that is going to last you a lifetime and if that is your goal you should probably look else where than either of these brands. But, I would guess I can get a good 4-6 years out of it if not longer. It fires up quickly and you can get a surprising amount of meat on it utilizing the upper racks,  As for the charcoal usage I have started adding only a little charcoal to the hopper for short cooks/grilling as opposed to filling the hopper and doing that I would say it possibly uses less charcoal than a standard kettle (have one of those as well).  I have ran it on so few coals I can see through them into the ash pan for burgers. There's no way I could cook burgers on a kettle with that few of coals.  But, I have not had my hands on a CharGriller to compare to.


----------

